# I got an A



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wanted to tell everyone that I finished my classes with flying colors and got A's in all. To bad I still have four more to go. At least I have a break for awhile. Thanks to all for your support and friendship.

Look for some cool new updates to ChefTalk in the next week.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

...as if there was ever any doubt...
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Nicko!

CONGRATULATIONS!

These are wonderful news! I am sure that your better half will be happy to see mnore of you during this break! I know that I have missed your warm and insightful postings!

I don't think I got straight A's in anything!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Nicko!

You should be passing the rest of your exams with flying colors!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Nicko, That is wonderful! Congratulations. For sure you will get A's on the rest of the exams too. I'm sure your wife is very proud.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko......

Super work, I am very happy for you as I know you have been working very hard at balancing a number of commitments in your life.You see what can happen when you "Listen" 

I look forward to seeing you around and hope you enjoy your break.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Nicko!! 


Congratulations!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great news! We'll all be excited to see more of you here. Congrats, Nicko!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wahoooo! Many congratulations!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Just an A. No A+?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear ChiliBoy:

There is hope! He could still become the President of The United States one day. Of course, if he keeps insisting on getting these As he might blow any chance he has left.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well....Chiliboy if you want to be so picky I will tell you (yes I am bragging now). I recieved a 100 on all of my lab examinations, and got 95's and 100's on all of me classroom exams. 

Now you all know why I haven't been around much.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Nicko:

This is FANTASTIC!!!!

Congratulations once again! You have every right to feel proud!


----------

